# Airex Rv



## Cheese Steak (Sep 11, 2002)

Hello- HELP!Does anyone have any info. on the AIREX RV. I have chance to buy buy one at what seems to be a very good price (Divorce sale) and don't know a thing about Airex.                                   Thanks For The Help, Cheese Steak


----------



## Garym (Sep 30, 2003)

Airex Rv

Hi Cheesesteak

We just bought a used class A 1990 26' airex RV the last part of July this year and we love it.  It is on a Ford E350 chassis with the 460 engine.  It is made by Rexhall in California.  It is fiberglass over a steel frame and is just what we wanted.  You can go to www.rvtraderonline.com and see them for sale.  From the pictures there you can get a good idea what they are like.  Depending on the price it could be a good deal for you.  The more I use ours the more I like it.  It's our first class A and although not small it gets around quite well.

Any specific questions???  I'd be glad to answer them if I can.

Gary


----------

